# Awww



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Play the video!

http://www.happytreefriends.com/#


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I was thinking Itchy and Scratchy as I watched it - very funny :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

yuk - ouch - yuk.... funny!


----------



## amtechuk (Nov 17, 2003)

Thought it was an add for a kids show....`til the tv fell :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Saw a collection of these on MTV last night - that bloody music :x :lol:


----------

